
Evolving Chrome's security indicators - alphabettsy
https://blog.chromium.org/2018/05/evolving-chromes-security-indicators.html?m=1
======
alphabettsy
We’ve spent years educating people to look for the padlock or green url, now
they’re planning to eventually remove it?? How about some cross-
browser/platform consistency.

